

Ask HN: What online sound repositories do you use? - weaksauce

I am looking for decent quality sounds for sound effects and have been disappointed by the overall low quality of the results. Either they want too much money for a mediocre product or the clips are free but terrible.<p>Any good resources out there for an indie app/game maker that needs sounds and cannot make them himself?
======
ScottWhigham
I use sounds in our videos at <http://www.learnitfirst.com/> and I found it
was worth it, money-wise, to go ahead and buy at a reasonable price. I've
bought from stockmusic.net as well as shockwave-sound.com. I think their sites
save me time.

~~~
weaksauce
I must say that the shockwave-sound site is high quality and reasonably
priced. Thanks!

------
gasull
Is this what you are looking for?

<http://www.freesound.org/>

~~~
weaksauce
That's an interesting site. A lot of good sounds there.

But I am curious though about the creative commons license that they use:
<http://creativecommons.org/licenses/by-nd/2.0/>

Does that mean that I cannot alter the sound effect at all when if I use it in
a game or user interface? If so that would seem pretty restrictive and
borderline unusable for most projects.

~~~
gasull
I think you're right. It might not be useful for your projects. Sorry.

~~~
weaksauce
No need for apologies. I probably can use it to spice up internal projects.

